
Of unicorns and other oddities: an 18th century Persian medical manual - Petiver
http://blogs.bl.uk/asian-and-african/2018/01/of-unicorns-and-other-oddities-an-18th-century-persian-medical-manual.html
======
singularity2001
when did Rhinos go extinct in Persia?

